# Question on Swords and Lanyards



## TangoTwoNiner (29 Jun 2009)

Good day all,

As the Adjt of a Cavalry Regiment, I'm seeking some clarification on a ceremonial question, namely the sword lanyard.

It's been brought to my attention that calvary officers should wrap the laynard around their wrist vice braiding it around the hilt (or leaving it loose to smack you in the eye when you salute) or some such thing. To be honest in my 20+ years in, I've never even heard of this practice, but learning is a life-long process!

Can anyone please post what they know (with reference)?

Tanks!

T29


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Jun 2009)

I just searched the dress regs, the drill and ceremonial and the heritage structure pubs and nothing about that is written.  I'll keep looking.  Perhaps a SME at the school would have that?


----------



## Gunnar (29 Jun 2009)

Knowing nothing about ceremonial, but a little bit about lanyards and swords....

If you wrap it around your wrist, and a vigourous salute goes awry, then the lanyard prevents you from throwing your sword into the crowd, from the top of the horse, where it would be likely to spear someone.  This is the function of lanyards on swords that I carry.

YMMV, but of course, form doesn't always follow function in ceremonial.


----------



## dapaterson (29 Jun 2009)

Of course, depending on who's in the crowd, that could be a plus or a minus...


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Jun 2009)

Here is a very helpful INTRANET source, I try to share it with as many people I can.  I looked through everything on there with no luck but thought I would post the link anyhow as it could be helpful.

The last group photo we did involved DEU 1A.  It's amazing how many people don't know the official orders of dress.  i emailed the whole HQ the link and told them to read the 265.

ftp://hr.ottawa-hull.mil.ca/Downloads/Dhh/CFPs/


----------



## TangoTwoNiner (30 Jun 2009)

Thanks all.

I had looked through the manual of drill and ceremonial as well and turned up nothing. Bzzliteyr: Thanks for the link! It may hold the answer to some unasked question!

I'll keep plugging away...the joys of summer stand down, when this becomes a pet project!

I'm more surprised that I remembered my username and password!


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jun 2009)

I do beleive that the sword lanyard is worn around the wrist in the cavalry for the following reason:

Some years ago, I observed the LdSH (RC) Riding Troop put on a performance. It ended with a game cavalry used to play called "tent pegging" . The rider has to charge at a tentpeg and pull it out of the ground with a lance or sword. 
The lanyard ensures the sword or lance remains with the rider if they miss, or so I understand.

You may want to ask the LdSH (RC) about this.


----------



## TangoTwoNiner (30 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the info OldSoldier. I compeltely understand the riding aspect, but as a Reserve unit we don't have horses - I guess do you still wear the lanyard around the wrist when dismounted?

I will email the Adjt of the Strathcona's and see what he says. 

Thanks!

T29


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jun 2009)

TangoTwoNiner said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info OldSoldier. I compeltely understand the riding aspect, but as a Reserve unit we don't have horses - I guess do you still wear the lanyard around the wrist when dismounted?
> 
> I will email the Adjt of the Strathcona's and see what he says.
> 
> ...



Which reserve unit?


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2009)

Using some googlefu:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Jun 2009)

Lovely looking CIC officers.. 

Where's the lanyard for the pager?


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jun 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Lovely looking CIC officers..
> 
> Where's the lanyard for the pager?




It should be around his neck.....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :rage:


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2009)

Unfortunately that was the sharpest, most detailed, photo I found in a quick search of Google Images: "sword drill, canada".  I found more under "Sword Knot", but they were for Allied nations, as well as Commonwealth, and showed basically the same manner of hanging the knot, not looping around the wrist.  

This makes sense for a dismounted parade, where the sword is unsheathed/sheathed several times.  It would be awkward for some to loop the sword knot around their wrist quickly.  

I know I have photos of RCD on parade, but none close enough to show detail of the sword grip.


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2009)

If you don't mind Artillery:

http://www.artillery.net/new/images/Dresssword.jpg

Their Dress Orders:

http://www.artillery.net/new/soch8.html


----------



## TangoTwoNiner (30 Jun 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Which reserve unit?



1H (1st Hussars)


----------



## ajp (30 Jun 2009)

I was with the PEIR and at the Last Change of Command before I left it was Lanyards ON.  We did everything with the lanyard on and secured.  I'll post a pic if I can find one.

I am so glad someone else noticed the pager.


----------



## gcros (1 Jul 2009)

My understanding is that Cavlary and Artillery have the sword knots hanging loose, and other types of units wrap the knot around the guard. The Australian Defence Force dress manual has good illustrations on how swords are assembled and worn. http://www.defence.gov.au/Army/ASOD/documents/ASODP03/02.pdf 

I have seen the loose sword knot set up in the sheathed sword so that it will go around the wrist when the sword is drawn, and have also seen it hanging down from the guard when the sword is held.


----------

